# Baby chicken run



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Okay this is idea to put your plants outside to get sunlight, it looks like a great idea to put baby chicks in outside during cold weather. What do you think? You can prop up the windows with a brick for ventilation?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, like a cold frame. I don't know as I have no experience with that. Wouldn't do much good with cats and snakes though as they would get into that easily from what I know about them. Worth a try - maybe with supervision.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

watch out the little buggers might fly out on you


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

straw, glass and the sun, not a good match


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

rob said:


> straw, glass and the sun, not a good match


Ok Rob, spewed the diet coke on the laptop on that one. You should come with a warning.


----------

